# Lets See Awesome! Bobcat mounts



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm starting this thread because of something we started on another thread, so many hunters think that you can't find a good taxidermist to do a cat any justice. I think they are half right but most guys don't know what to look for or they just settle because a buddy says they are good.

Lets see what you think is an Awesome Bobcat mount, post up some pics.

I will start this off to set the bar.

I must say that what I'm posting are not my cats but fellow taxidermist that I feel do some Awesome work on cats.


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow! the first and third pics look like they are alive. Very cool! Who is the cat master? He does awesome work!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is mine!! I trapped him.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Here is mine!! I trapped him.


Is that a snake (head) you have him pawing at? If so, that is really cool! Nice mounts to both of y'all!


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

John Paul - a joy to behold. Thank you for the thread. Beautiful work...............


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

First and second mounts are great. Very lifelike/natural looking. I like the relaxed/non-agressive poses for predator mounts.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

He is not the largest bobcat I know! But I called him up at night by myself. He is the first one that I ever got too come in, which I'am proud of. He has beautiful spots on him and very long belly hair!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

All three of them are awsome, I have shot hundereds of bobcats and some of them were pretty impressive, but never had one mounted because all the mounted ones I have seen looked like BS, it would be worth three times what the normal pro taxadermists are charging to have a lifelike mount. I really like the closed mouth, have not seen many hanging around with thier mouths open!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

The first one is awesome!!!

I see very few bobcats that take on the "life like" appearance...Why is that?? Can someone tell me?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The first one is one of the best I have seen. If I remember right, there was another thread on bobcats a year or so ago and there were a few more outstanding ones and a bunch of bad ones


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

John, Those are some awesome mounts, I used to live across the street from you in the Bluff and had seen some of your early work and looked at your studio online, you have came a long way, Hopefully I can get something to you this year. Do you know if that one taxidermist that used to do birds in the Bluff (will remain nameless) but he also worked at walmart is still around? Keep up the good work!


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I know I'm the pickiest cat mount critic out there, but I will readily concur that number one is the best cat mount I've ever seen. Three's not bad, but the relaxed body/alert head looks a little off. 

Thanks for posting.

Lance.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

My first bobcat.Shot down in Freer.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> The first one is awesome!!!
> 
> I see very few bobcats that take on the "life like" appearance...Why is that?? Can someone tell me?


Because they are dead  just kidding.

- Lack of experience in the taxidermist doing the work.

- Charging to little for the work so they rush through it to get it done.

- Most of the time deer mounts don't have the life like appearance either but most people don't notice because they are looking at the rack. With Bobcats, No antlers to look at, so all you see is the cat.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This one that I like.......It was done by a friend's BIL in South Texas



To add to the above post....most folks do not treat their cats very well in the time they have between field and the Tax
freezer burnt among other things


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

John there's no doubt that WildLife Artist is one of if not the best bobcat taxidermist out there. I'm alway inspired by his work and his latest has been his best. I keep him booked marked on EBay just to see his stuff

WildThings


----------

